# How long can you Nyan?



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

NON-STOP NYAN CAT!

I'm at 90.0 seconds and I want to destroy everything. 
Try it out.


----------



## Tree (Apr 19, 2011)

Five seconds


----------



## techcoreriffman (Apr 19, 2011)

125 seconds. I'mma boss.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm at 463 seconds. I've a buddy who went 2734. I'm going to kick his ass.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Apr 19, 2011)

1.4 seconds


----------



## leandroab (Apr 19, 2011)

0.2 seconds

I was listening to some loud music at the time... My "close tab" reflex was never so quick before


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Over 90 now.
Riding the lightening.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Over 200.


I won at meatspin, you don't think I can take this?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Over 90 now.
> Riding the lightening.



I bet I can Nyan longer than you can mugfug.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> I bet I can Nyan longer than you can mugfug.


I got nothing to do all day man. 

And I love kitties and funky fresh beats.

This is *my* house.


----------



## Variant (Apr 19, 2011)

10.3 seconds.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Variant said:


> 10.3 seconds.



I love these responses.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I got nothing to do all day man.
> 
> And I love kitties and funky fresh beats.
> 
> This is *my* house.



I don't think you have what it takes mugfug.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Just FYI:
You're talking to the guy who was pissed whenever they removed "Who burned Nick's Toast for 57 minutes" because it was his go to soundtrack at home.


That, minus what she says at the end.

The worst part is I am completely serious about that. I raged.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Interestingly enough, you're also talking to the guy who's stepbrother keeps giving him strange looks as he walks through the living room. 

Odd.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think you're a little bitch mugfug, and deep down inside your vagina you know it.

no homo though. D:


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Stay outta my vagina.



EDIT: 900+ atm. Loving it.


----------



## groph (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually kind of like this so I don't think I'm eligible for the contest. I went for 80 seconds though.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 19, 2011)

EDIT:
To those in the know, creepy roommate has it going too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 19, 2011)

1.2S before I hit mute, wife is sleeping, but didn't like waht I heard either way.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

groph said:


> I actually kind of like this so I don't think I'm eligible for the contest. I went for 80 seconds though.


I'm wondering if I'm in the same boat. 

I won't be stopping until I have something else to do, or I have to shut down the laptop.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

1580...... How you feeling fugmug?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

1200.

I'm rock hard.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

2033. I'll start posting pics of my progress. You will lose this one, sir.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

No matter what happens, we will both be telling your buddy what a great big pusscake he truly is.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm stopping only so I can watch Tombstone. Valid excuse.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I'm stopping only so I can watch Tombstone. Valid excuse.


Honorary Discharge granted.
EDIT:


----------



## leandroab (Apr 19, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Enough


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mind you, it takes time to make these. This was three minutes ago.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

2200 here as of now. Curse you for starting before me.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 19, 2011)

I opened 3 tabs of this. So fucking djenty...


----------



## Necris (Apr 19, 2011)

I was expecting something so much more irritating when I saw the thread title. I am deeply disappointed.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

It will get to you eventually... Promise.
I feel like listening to some Ghost.


2961..


----------



## leandroab (Apr 19, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 19, 2011)

115

I now have to go take a massive shit to feel normal again....oh this is going to be bad.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

^^I adore you for finding an elaborated upon fuckshit.gif :golf:


----------



## Necris (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel confident it will be stuck in my head for the remainder of the night. ~800 and there is a distinct possibility that I am singing along. Woe to all in earshot.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 19, 2011)

4243 seconds..... How you feelin' mugfug?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

That took forever.

I'm at 4320.

EDIT: And that Berenstain Bears tab is this:


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

Also: We may get hit by a tornado in a few minutes, so I might have to hop off. 




Torndo, brbb


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2011)

Pussy.

Nyan > Tornado


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

MFB said:


> Pussy.
> 
> Nyan > Tornado


Internet /> Tornado though. Trust me, it won't be willing.
EDIT: Also, 4940.


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2011)

Currently at 1630 and it's been going since I came on to here after MK


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2011)

5260


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

You guys better have the volume on. I'm at 100 seconds and going strong. Volume up.

Lovin' this shit.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> 5260



You are deemed trve. 
I was at 7890 earlier, then my laptop crashed.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> You guys better have the volume on. I'm at 100 seconds and going strong. Volume up.
> 
> Lovin' this shit.


If anyone doesn't, beatings shall occur.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> You guys better have the volume on. I'm at 100 seconds and going strong. Volume up.
> 
> Lovin' this shit.



I've started listening to a LOT of Japanese music so this is nothing for me


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

^ 


Guitarman700 said:


> You are deemed trve.
> I was at 7890 earlier, then my laptop crashed.


TOO MUCH NYAN it says.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Just FYI:
> You're talking to the guy who was pissed whenever they removed "Who burned Nick's Toast for 57 minutes" because it was his go to soundtrack at home.
> 
> 
> ...




This video should be renamed "Every Nicholas Cage Movie In 6 secs"


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Kent and I will win this.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

Unstopping fuckable.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

^^I'm still not really sure how much it counts since I'm just bouncing around and wishing I whistle properly the whole time.

6080
EDIT: 6640


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

Power's flickering, shit's getting real outside.
7400


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 20, 2011)

Open it in enough tabs and it almost starts to sound like breakcore.


----------



## Necris (Apr 20, 2011)

6120... It's still not irritating, just boring.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Power's flickering, shit's getting real outside.
> 7400



Damn dude, that same line of storms is in our area as well, we have warnings EVERYWHERE. As a matter of fact we've been under a tornado watch since like 7 and they haven't lifted it yet.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

8370

^I'm not sure what the weather's saying, all I can hear it NYAN and what little squidbillies I can make out. But it didn't start getting bad outside until maybe 2 hours ago.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

Part of my therapy/counseling thing I'm doing is going to sleep by 12, so I'm gonna have to call it at 8910.06


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Part of my therapy/counseling thing I'm doing is going to sleep by 12, so I'm gonna have to call it at 8910.06



Leave it running with low volume..

Ultimate sleeping aid.


----------



## avenger (Apr 20, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Open it in enough tabs and it almost starts to sound like breakcore.


After 6 tabs I went crazy.

But really I am going to play this all day at the office so bitches best step up if they want that record.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 20, 2011)

OP, this was not worth pausing Venetian Snares for.


----------



## avenger (Apr 20, 2011)

only at 3300 I want to kill things now.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2011)

Starting falling asleep to it and well, this was the result after I turned the volume down to lower levels (still audible) and went to bed


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 20, 2011)

This is almost as fun as the time I put "Mudkipz- Insane edition" in a loop  

 

I shall combine the two later for maximum NYAN-MUDKIP awesomeness


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 20, 2011)

Up to 335, I actually enjoy it


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Up to 335, I actually enjoy it



It's oddly soothing.
Rage to kill, subsiding...


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 20, 2011)

someone needs to cover this

80 seconds and going strong...


----------



## Dan (Apr 20, 2011)

over 35k seconds, been doing my work while its been on. Suck it Y'all


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 20, 2011)

2800 
EDIT: 4100 FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Apr 20, 2011)

This is oddly catchy


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2011)

22km Tombstone said:


> This is fucking awesome :



Fix'd


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2011)

And now, with special effects:

YooouuuTuuube


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK!


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2011)

leandroab said:


> And now, with special effects:
> 
> YooouuuTuuube
> 
> ...



OOOHHHH MMMMYYYY GGGGOOOOODDDDDD


----------



## jacksonslut (Apr 20, 2011)

oh my god! i made it over 1000 seconds and my fiancees sister exited it! sad face


----------



## kamello (Apr 20, 2011)

just found myself a new tone for my cellphone


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2011)

MFB said:


> OOOHHHH MMMMYYYY GGGGOOOOODDDDDD




DUUUDE!


Combine that shit with 4/20 celebrations and your brain will FUSE.


----------



## Variant (Apr 20, 2011)

*Pretty sure this site is trying to install malware as a "Java update".*  _*Not cool. Don't link this sort of shit.*_




leandroab said:


> And now, with special effects:
> 
> YooouuuTuuube
> 
> ...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 20, 2011)

Variant said:


> *Pretty sure this site is trying to install malware as a "Java update".*  _*Not cool. Don't link this sort of shit.*_


Yeah, I'm not sure what's going on there, but I didn't let it do what it was trying to do.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what's going on there, but I didn't let it do what it was trying to do.



Not malware.

It's a java applet plugin. A bunch of sites use them. It DOES look sketchy though.


----------



## Korngod (Apr 20, 2011)

keep clicking lower the volume in the top left 

edit: i was going strong from the start.. but now im at 1000 and im not sure how much longer ill be going... ive got my volume fairly high.

edit: stopped at 2600 just got too boring


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I just had a seizure, WTF was that?

30 seconds BTW.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 20, 2011)

150 so far, just started.

PARTY. FUCKING. HARD.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2011)

At 93.2 seconds I stabbed myself in the happysack with a pencil and turned off my amp.

Less painful


----------



## steve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

ahh man it gets better when you click lower the volume in the top left corner


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Open it in enough tabs and it almost starts to sound like breakcore.


18 tabs!


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 20, 2011)

Man this is a catchy tune!!! Im kicking myself in the ass right now because Ive had it on for 115 sec. so far and I just know this will get stuck in my head!!!!!!!

I made it to 205 before I realized the Lower the Volume button made it LOUDER!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

Fell asleep with it going. It ended sometime during my sleep.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 20, 2011)

How about we turn this into a "how many tabs can you endure, and for how long" competition?!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 20, 2011)

I will reach over 9000


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

I will beat that. I will open over 9,000 tabs on over 9,000 sessions.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## jacksonslut (Apr 20, 2011)

12,551 >


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 20, 2011)

I have so many tabs open its just whiote noise. This is fuckin awesome. 

I Know some coworkers that will be very annoyed tomorrow.

Also Im at 57 tabs.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 20, 2011)

SO.




CATCHY.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 20, 2011)

Is actually a bit more tolerable with 3 tabs of it open.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

After 32 tabs, I got more interested in my guitar.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2011)

350 seconds before I wanted to listen to Impaled again. Pretty damn catchy though.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 21, 2011)

OH LOOK
THEY CONVENIENTLY HAVE THE SHEET MUSIC
WELL I KNOW WHAT I HAVE TO LEARN ON THE GUITAR NOW
2shared - download Nyan Cat Sheet Music.zip


----------



## MikeH (Apr 21, 2011)

500 before I got bored of it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 22, 2011)

Must.... get this ........ring... tone.............
I NEEED IT!!!

Oh yeah.. I hit about 1000 at least once a day.  I fucking love this cat.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 22, 2011)

It gets really catchy after about 10 minutes. ^_^

nyannyan-kittychan desu desu kaaaa!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2011)

I got to 200 and got bored after that, it is kind of mesmering though.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I just opened this site today, I find that 3 tabs open is just perfect. But I now have 6 at full blast, and I think I'll cut some wood with this as background music.

Edit: barely over 600, I'll let you know if someone burns my speakers.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2011)

My record:


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, the inevitable happened, Internet explorer crashed. Fortunately I still have it running in one window, but the other 5 are now gone.

Managed to take a screenshot. Note the "I.E. warning, lol"





Edit: the window that's still open is at 9582 seconds, but I got other stuff to do... Oh how I hate final projects.


----------



## -42- (Apr 22, 2011)

I demand that someone cover this song.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 22, 2011)

-42- said:


> I demand that someone cover this song.



Working on learning it. Then I will cover it.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in love.



-42- said:


> I demand that someone cover this song.



Andy Rehfeldt should make a death metal version of it


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan


----------



## Absaloms Axe (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how long i nyaned.. aproximately over NYAN THOUSAND!!
At least thats how it feels after doing an earjob and trying to math the tempo right.


----------



## Alwballe (May 1, 2011)

so, current top 3 :

*MFB* 35205,1

*kodee kaos* 29073,4

*Ibz rg* 26030,1

only counting w/ screens

ima comin for ya


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2011)

Absaloms Axe said:


> I don't know how long i nyaned.. aproximately over NYAN THOUSAND!!
> At least thats how it feels after doing an earjob and trying to math the tempo right.



 
And give me your tele.


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2011)

The tab of Nyan cat I found had it being played between the 14-16th frets on the E, B, and G strings? Sounds good either way


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 1, 2011)

Alwballe said:


> so, current top 3 :
> 
> *MFB* 35205,1
> 
> ...


 
sorry, but if you add the 6 tabs I had open, I clearly have 55021.2


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2011)

How did you deal with 6 Nyan's going out of sync?


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 1, 2011)

MFB said:


> How did you deal with 6 Nyan's going out of sync?


 
I actually liked the 3 tab version quite a bit. 6 got me to stop everything else I was doing for a good while. I simply tried to find different patterns formed from all 6 runing at the same time. That entertained me a good while to be perfectly honest. Then I wanted to upload some stuff to photobucket and internet explorer crashed.


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2011)

That was my 2nd concern next to them being out of sync


----------



## Faine (May 2, 2011)

66 seconds...


----------



## Absaloms Axe (May 2, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> And give me your tele.



Nyooo Wayyy! ;-)



> The tab of Nyan cat I found had it being played between the 14-16th frets on the E, B, and G strings? Sounds good either way



yeah, i played it an octave beneath the regular tune. lol i didn't know there were allready tabs; i did't have to do it by ear then?! NYAAAA


----------



## poopyalligator (May 2, 2011)

Im not going to lie. I think this is very fun and upbeat. I could easily have this in the background for like a half an hour lol


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 2, 2011)

We have a cover...now DJENT cover.


----------



## Alwballe (May 3, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (May 3, 2011)

ALL UR NYAN ARE NOW BELONG TO ME!


----------



## Winspear (May 3, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (May 3, 2011)

I won.


----------



## Alwballe (May 3, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I won.



ofcourse you did


----------



## MikeH (May 3, 2011)




----------



## crg (May 3, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> We have a cover...now DJENT cover.



i found this the other day on ug....
NYANDJENT by sexybacon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> ALL UR NYAN ARE NOW BELONG TO ME!



Looks shopped.


----------



## Alwballe (May 3, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Looks shopped.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

Alwballe said:


>


The spacing of the numbers, it's inconsistent with previous spacing.


----------



## Alwballe (May 3, 2011)

OR
you can simply look at the time and date of both his screens


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

I've been nyaning almost since I got home from school. I am out of nyans.


----------



## MikeH (May 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Looks shopped.



It is.


----------



## Winspear (May 4, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> It is.



Regardless, you have mute on so it wouldn't count anyway


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 4, 2011)

117


----------



## Alwballe (May 5, 2011)

And no, i haven managed to sleep thru it at night.


----------



## britishnekozombie (May 20, 2011)

Absaloms Axe said:


> I don't know how long i nyaned.. aproximately over NYAN THOUSAND!!
> At least thats how it feels after doing an earjob and trying to math the tempo right.




hey man, do you think you could create a tab for this as it's really awesome and I need to learn it!!!


----------



## Lukifer (May 20, 2011)

Thats is most excellent.


----------



## Nile (May 20, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Thats is most excellent.


 Thats is most pointless.


----------



## Zei (May 21, 2011)

I can't be the only one who made the mistake of clicking the "Lower Volume" button not once, or twice, but about 5 times until it disappeared.

I now feel high...

At 330


----------



## Lukifer (May 21, 2011)

Nile said:


> Thats is most pointless.



I don't see you covering the nyan song......


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 21, 2011)

246 seconds and counting.

I want to learn this melody, it would sound really cool in a solo 

EDIT: 600! Yeah fuckers!

EDIT2: 726 before I couldn't take it any more.

EDIT3: I just nyaned for 7891 seconds. Suck it.


----------



## sexybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

crg said:


> i found this the other day on ug....
> NYANDJENT by sexybacon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I fully endorse this... sigh


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## niffnoff (Jun 24, 2011)

Guess who covered Nyan

Hint: Light B___

NYAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 24, 2011)

^ Just saw that on Facebook, 

"because it had to be done"


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 24, 2011)

Clicked, violently excreted the remnants of my bowels, was then too weak to click the X button, so I laid shaking on my floor, covered in my filth while my ears were savagely raped. Thanks a lot. Dick.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 25, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> ^ Just saw that on Facebook,
> 
> "because it had to be done"



My comment on that link was

YOU NYADJENT BASTARDS  look me up haha!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm currently at 1750 seconds and still counting! 

Stopped at 2000... could of kept going. SO CATHCY!


----------

